# “We will plant Pakistan’s flag on Delhi’s Red Fort”



## abhijangda (Apr 24, 2010)

Zaid Hamid has rock star status in Pakistan. He is fawned upon, venerated and even worshipped as the messiah who will lead Pakistan from the depths of hell. But music is not his forte. Wild and absurd conspiracy theories, real and imagined wrongs done to Pakistan and the Muslim world, and a rabid dislike nay hatred of all things Indian, American and Jewish are his calling cards.
His ultimate and stated goal: "To plant the flag of Pakistan on the Red Fort in Delhi" and to 'ensure that Pakistan inherits its rightful place at the helm of the Islamic world". Gems like these are strewn across the cyber world.
In TV studios, in public meetings, public blogs on the Web, and more recently in a series of lectures across Pakistan's universities titled "Wake Up Pakistan", quoting poet philosopher Allama Iqbal, Quaid-e-Azam Jinnah and Quranic texts, Hamid is one of a growing band of conspiracy theorists and demagogues in Pakistan. The list includes Farhat Hashmi, Aamir Liaqat, Ahmed Quraishi, Munawar Hussain, among others.
A leit motif of these band of 'broadcast jihadists' is a propensity to outsource the source of Pakistan's deep-set troubles and travails to a combination of Indian perfidy, American ambitions on Muslim lands (and oil), and Jewish designs in neutralising the 'only Muslim nuclear power in the world'. A deep-set feeling of victimhood and a strong desire to rollback and remedy the perceived 'historical wrongs' animate their discourse.
For them, 9/11 attack was a "Jewish conspiracy", 26/11 an "Indian drama" out to defame and defang Pakistan and its security establishment; a psycho war that the enemies have forged to paint Pakistan as 'Terrorism Central" with the ultimate aim of seizing its nuclear weapons and bring the "Islamic Republic" to its knees.

Read On *news.in.msn.com/national/article.aspx?cp-documentid=3816642


----------



## lywyre (Apr 24, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> For them, 9/11 attack was a "Jewish conspiracy", 26/11 an "Indian drama" out to defame and defang Pakistan and its security establishment; a psycho war that the enemies have forged to paint Pakistan as 'Terrorism Central" with the ultimate aim of seizing its nuclear weapons and bring the "Islamic Republic" to its knees.



Pity them. Some day we are gonna give into their provocation and they are going to pay so dearly.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2010)

y dont educated Muslims do somethings about people like these...

Whole Community will pay someday because of stupid people like this


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2010)

Baaton ki machine   

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQbrYWWbhZw


----------



## Stuge (Apr 24, 2010)

lol ..@Zaid Hamid


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 24, 2010)

I dont know '*Kab in pakistanion ko akal aayegi'*


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 25, 2010)

They wont learn untill we strike back harder every single time they try to hit us .


----------



## Ecko (Apr 25, 2010)

^^An Eye For An Eye Make Whole World Blind


----------



## lywyre (Apr 25, 2010)

Two eyes for an eye leaves one half, half blind


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ecko said:


> ^^An Eye For An Eye Make Whole World Blind



lol  @ Gandhi Ji . what he said is outdated .


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> y dont educated Muslims do somethings about people like these...
> 
> Whole Community will pay someday because of stupid people like this



education has no meaning in my opinion..... its the way people think and they way they are brought up...
more than 50% extremists are well educated and more often than not in some of the most prestigious institutes in their region.
be it Islamic extremists or extremists in any religion .... its these extremists who give rise to terrorists by mentoring/brainwashing them .. n so on ....
till such time researchers decode the human DNA to an extent such that find a way to limit the GREED factor in all newborns .... human race will continue to annihilate each other like this ....


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 25, 2010)

Pakistan army can no longer threaten India. They have very low strength of army persons as compared to Indian army. That's why they are promoting extremists. This is the only way they can keep their struggle ON.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2010)

The very point that you are posting and giving attention to these BS, shows the immaturity of some of you guys here.

We should think and worry about our profession and work rather than lending an ear to such clueless ones.

*@sujoy*: I am really hurt by that statement of yours because you are painting every Muslim with the same brush.  Just tell me whats the literacy rate in Muslim community? This community is more concerned of their livelihood than making bombs and conspiring against the state as the media puts it.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 25, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> The very point that you are posting and giving attention to these BS, shows the immaturity of some of you guys here.
> 
> We should think and worry about our profession and work rather than lending an ear to such clueless ones.
> 
> *@sujoy*: I am really hurt by that statement of yours because you are painting every Muslim with the same brush.  Just tell me whats the literacy rate in Muslim community? This community is more concerned of their livelihood than making bombs and conspiring against the state as the media puts it.


Yes definitely we should worry about our professions and blah blah blah!!and let those s** o* bi***** rape our motheland right?Some but NOT ALL of this community is in fact making bombs for their livelihood.It is not about muslims,it is about Pakistan.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2010)

^Let the morons sitting in the government worry about this political drama........

now that you have shown your anger, now whats  your next step to do with this provacation? I conclude, nothing.


----------



## nix (Apr 25, 2010)

We are too obsessed with peace, that we have forgotten what it takes to survive and protect. They wont mess with china. If they do that, they'll get crushed by a road-roller. They dont take s***. We should learn a thing or two from china on how to deal with foes.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 25, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> The very point that you are posting and giving attention to these BS, shows the immaturity of some of you guys here.
> 
> We should think and worry about our profession and work rather than lending an ear to such clueless ones.
> 
> *@sujoy*: I am really hurt by that statement of yours because you are painting every Muslim with the same brush.  Just tell me whats the literacy rate in Muslim community? This community is more concerned of their livelihood than making bombs and conspiring against the state as the media puts it.



+1. Agreed!

Pakistan is a failed state. Period! Be it corruption, blasts, power outages, feudal controlled regions, gutless  leaders like Zardari, extremism you name it and Pakistan got it! So this is nothing but some nincompoop's pipe dream. So lets not waste the country's bandwidth on this pointless thread and carry on with our lives!

Amit


----------



## red dragon (Apr 25, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Let the morons sitting in the government worry about this political drama........
> 
> now that you have shown your anger, now whats  your next step to do with this provacation? I conclude, nothing.


You really want to know?Well, find those b*s***ds,who stay in this country and believe they are Pakistanis,and there are lots of them.There are many people in this country who actually believe in what Zaid Hamid has said.Anyways I suppose this is not a place to discuss these things.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: “We will plant Pakistan’s flag on Delhi’s Red Fort”*

     

Now that you are are ready with your binoculars for the mission.........
You seem to be ico no 2 of TDF, so easy to provoke. 



> *Anorion:* Doomsday prophets come along every few months.



Thanks amitabhisekh for understanding my point.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2010)

someone is just obsessed. 



red dragon said:


> You really want to know?Well, find those b*s***ds,who stay in this country and believe they are Pakistanis,and there are lots of them.There are many people in this country who actually believe in what Zaid Hamid has said.Anyways I suppose this is not a place to discuss these things.


We know. Let's find them (the Thackreys etc. too) instead of posting.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 26, 2010)

we have planted sania in pokistan


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> we have planted sania in pokistan




Hey guys, Pakistan is a ****ed up state, Why should we bother about those poor souls. 

You and me can't change a thing about them, lets not dwell over these things,Forget about others we have our very own sarkari babu's to deal with first.


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 26, 2010)

^^well said... our country is also filled with extremist... we should think about cleaning the mess in our country... then we should be considering abt other countries...


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> ^^well said... our country is also filled with extremist... we should think about cleaning the mess in our country... then we should be considering abt other countries...


Agreed, we have own share of scumbags,every country has.But it does not mean that we have to tolerate every act of terrorism funded by those ba***ds.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate to make any religious comment and trust me I am not doing it here too...but Pakistan will always remain an enemy to us. Those people will never take the right path and will face doom some day (just like iraq did). India has extended it friendly hands many times in past but burnt its fingers everytime. I strongly oppose that "Aman Ki Asha" which will be proven no more than a gimmick in a few days...

Let Zaid come near red fort, I will be there to face him.


----------



## eman (May 13, 2010)

Their probably worded the same since... you know... its the same person writing them?


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 14, 2010)

well well .. 
@sriharsha_madineni agreed .. but thats were it comes to a staggering halt !!!
its these sarkaari baabu's and good-for-nothing leaders (dunno why they are elected if all the work is done by bureaucrats) due to whose unwillingness to deal with problems and WORK ( in the directions they are supposed to ) that we face the problems of terrorism/naxalites and what not !!!

There is so much of work force that even if half of them becomes active in the real sense ... we will be able to make India a problem-free state . Seriously people .. don't you think if we strengthen India from within, instead of spending a million daily for securing borders only ... there would be some difference??

I don't understand why we expect something from the administration when we know from within that its capable of nothing?? Atleast those problems that we can solve on our level .. should not be left on the lazy administration.


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2010)

^We look towards administrators because they have all the real power while the common populace are sold the mirage of "being-in-power."
===================

The crushing defeat metted out to Pakistan Army in the separation of Bangladesh from Pakistan, made the officers and netas obsessed and will do every possible thing to take revenge. Army runs Pakistan.

Time for Sunny Deol to come back and make a Bollywood movie


----------



## thewisecrab (May 16, 2010)

I dont think they can even spell "flag", let alone plant one on their own ground


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2010)

@A_RAHIM.... I have no problem with any community..I have my own muslim friends....What I ment to say was Educated people should take initiative and try to stop this nonsense terrorism(Jihad)....after New York failed incident i am sure people there will again see muslims with suspicion(1st was twin tower attack)...thats really bad.isnt it


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 20, 2010)

I came across this on facebook .. one of my friends shared it ... 
*media.causes.com/619175?p_id=49186868&amp;s=fb_feed
don't you think that this should be shown to those insane idiots who go about killing in the name of religion instead of people who are busy blaming Islam for everything??

@rahim 
what kind of power?? its just an illusion ... they have power because we let them have it .. we leave things .. our problems .. for them .. and expect them to find solutions...

My point is when we know that administration is "nikamma" why do we have so many expectations?
When power in their hands is having no output ... we have to take up responsibilities ... 
I am talking about stuff like dirty drains .. unhygienic slums ... pathetic condition of roads... powercuts... primary education ( we know how much of "school chale hum" is real don't we??) . stuff that those sarkari_babu's are supposed to handle, not the stuff supposed to be handled by millitary. 
My hypothesis is that if society takes up responsibility for this ... standard of living of whole will increase .. and when this happens ... minor problems of theft etc will decrease and in the long run .. we shall be able to do away with bigger ones too. Can't we?


----------



## Techn0crat (May 20, 2010)

I thought Junoon was a mature band and so was Imran Khan.But both are supporting this $h**


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

We are all celebrating the death penalty given to Kasab and claiming it a victory and a warning to Pakistan. We have granted his wish. He came here to die and got his wish. But does it really effect Pakistan?

Its a must read article.

You Are No Safer for This Verdict


----------



## gagan007 (May 21, 2010)

we have not granted "his wish"...we have done justice to all those who lost their and their loved ones' lives. The link to the article you have given...I completely agree to that...and I would like to specially point out that (what he said) Indians must understand that Pakistan is an enemy nation and instead of talks, India should act...I applause him.

The "Aman ki Asha" program by TOI and latest comment from SM Krishna that we can trust Pakistan now hurt me badly. I do not know how many times more we need to burn our fingers and sacrifice brave men before getting the fact that Pakistan will never change. I witnessed the procession of Major Sandeep Unnikrishnan here in B'lore. I do not want anymore parents lose their young and only child to those b%&^*rds.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 21, 2010)

Ok this might be an OT but this is just to say that there are pakistani people on the other side of the spectrum too, not just enemies of India.

A friend of mine forwarded this to me 



> Written by a Pakistani journalist about India ....... Must forward to  all Indians!
> 
> Capital suggestion
> By Dr Farrukh Saleem
> ...


SO, BE PROUD TO BE AN INDIAN, EAST OR WEST " INDIA IS BEST".


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

^^Great read....I hope the person is in good health there coz there they dont have much independence to say..they issue fatwa to every person who praises India


----------



## Rahim (May 21, 2010)

^fatwa should be taken with a pinch of salt  It has lost its meaning and importance. 

Anyways, Pakistan banned Facebook, Twitter and Youtube


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 22, 2010)

yeah.. that big article was indeed a brilliant ..
as far as fatwa is concerned ... no Idea about it 

but seriously what is it about Muslim nations and universities (general)  and banned internet content?? Recently I was trying to contact a friend visiting Dubai ... Skype was banned!!!, keep aside orkut and other stuff.

Atleast we do not have our government fingering us for what pages we visit on web.


----------



## red dragon (May 25, 2010)

Fatwa!with a lot of importance!!!!It is 2010,isn`t it?Muslim states ban internet content simply because they want their people to stay in the dark age.But their leaders know very well how to use modern technology to make bombs,spread terror.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 26, 2010)

@ red dragon

yeah.. you have a valid point


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 3, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> y dont educated Muslims do somethings about people like these...


The same reason why educated Hindus don't do anything about the mass massacre of Christians in Orissa and Karnataka, or Muslims in Gujarat. Most people in any community are helpless against the extremists.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 24, 2012)

No worry!!! we have "ek tha tiger"


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2012)

closing this thread.


----------

